# Se les (los) denunciaron/Se denunciaron



## travis

Hello!
I was wondering if these sentences all have the same meaning, and if one is more likely to be used than the others:

Se les denuncio' a los ladrones.
Se los denuncio' a los ladrones.
Se denunciaron los ladrones.

Thanks!


----------



## lazarus1907

travis said:
			
		

> Hello!
> I was wondering if these sentences all have the same meaning, and if one is more likely to be used than the others:
> 
> Se les denuncio' a los ladrones.
> Se los denuncio' a los ladrones.
> Se denunciaron los ladrones.
> 
> Thanks!



*ARTÍCULO ENMENDADO*

_Se denunció *a* los ladrones_  

This is actually an impersonal construction, although it looks like a passive, because it is referred to a person.
These constructions can only be written both in singular.

It is used when the person who executes the action (the police, etc...) is not important, and it is deliberately omitted. In active voice, the active subject would be more explicit:

alguien denunció al ladrón (someone reported the burglar)
alguien denunció a los ladrones (someone reported the burglar*s*)

Note that the direct object (because it's a person) must have the preposition "a".
The first sentence uses the indirect object pronoun to (redundantly) refer to the subject of a passive construction, which is wrong (they should be used for indirect objects!).

The second uses a direct object pronoun to refer to a direct object... which happens to become the subject in a passive construction. Therefore, it is also wrong  (they should be used for direct objects!).
In any case, you can't have both a direct object and its pronoun unless the direct object appears before the verb.

The first sentence, however, is sometimes used colloquially.

I hope this helps


----------



## DaleC

> Se les denuncio' a los ladrones.





			
				lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> _Se denunciaron *a* los ladrones_
> 
> [. . . .] In Spain, at least, the first two are wrong, and the last one needs a preposition "a" (and I believe that they are assumed to be wrong everywhere else).
> 
> [. . . .] The first sentence -- [i.e., Se les denuncio' a los ladrones.] -- uses the indirect object pronoun to (redundantly) refer to the subject of a passive construction, which is wrong (they should be used for indirect objects!).
> 
> [. . . .] The first sentence, however, is sometimes used colloquially.



The above advice is sheer purism. The first sentence isn't just colloquial, it's standard. It is how foreigners are taught. 

'Le, les' are used universally in the Spanish speaking world to refer to human "direct objects", have been for centuries, and this has been a steadily increasing trend. This is now the de facto standard, in preference to 'lo, los'.


----------



## lazarus1907

> The above advice is sheer purism. The first sentence isn't just colloquial, it's standard. It is how foreigners are taught.
> 
> 'Le, les' are used universally in the Spanish speaking world to refer to human "direct objects", have been for centuries, and this has been a steadily increasing trend. This is now the de facto standard, in preference to 'lo, los'.



Sheer purism? Please read: I said *in Spain*!

"Les" is a "leísmo" when used with direct objects, but in any case... *there is no direct or indirect objects in this sentence*, so... What is this pronoun for?

I am sorry that Spanish teachers don't even understand basic grammar and syntaxis. Check any decent American-Spanish grammar about this.

When was the last time you saw a direct object that must agree in number with the verb?

Regards


----------



## Rayines

*Me sucede que hago una comparación entre los verbos "denunciar" y "ver" (para que resulte más fácil entenderlo).*
*Yo diría:*
*1) Se vieron personas.*
*pero: Se vio a las personas.*
*Que se transformaría en: Se las vio.*

*Y*

*2) Se denunciaron ladrones.*
*pero: Se denunció a los ladrones.*
*Se los denunció (sin a los ladrones).*

*Disculpen si introduzco dudas, o si no agrego mucho nuevo al tema  ....*


----------



## lazarus1907

> 1) Se vieron personas.
> pero: Se vio a las personas.
> Que se transformaría en: Se las vio.
> 
> Y
> 
> 2) Se denunciaron ladrones.
> pero: Se denunció a los ladrones.
> Se los denunció (sin a los ladrones).



Hola Inés,

"Se vieron personas" y "se denunciaron ladrones" son construcciones pasivas reflejas.

"Se vio a las personas." y "se denunció a los ladrones"  son impersonales, y sólo se construyen con el verbo en singular (el sujeto no se puede introducir aunque se quiera: Impersonales).

El problema aparece cuando tanto el "sintagma principal" como el verbo están en singular ("se denunció al ladrón"), porque unos dicen que son pasivas reflejas y otros dicen que son impersonales... y son exactamente lo mismo. 

La construcción impersonal con sujeto en plural es común en hispanoamérica, y muy rara en España... pero admitida por la RAE (por gramáticos como Bello, supongo).

En plural la construcción es sólo pasiva refleja... y el sujeto debe concordar con el verbo.

Si no, supongo que mejor tiro varios quilos de libros de gramática a la basura (incluyendo las de uso exclusivo para países de habla hispana en América)


----------



## Rayines

> El problema aparece cuando los verbos están en singular, porque unos dicen que son pasivas reflejas y otros dicen que son impersonales... y son exactamente lo mismo.


*Ajajá....*



> La construcción pasiva con sujeto en plural es común en hispanoamérica, y muy rara en España...


*Esto tampoco lo sabía!   .*


----------



## lazarus1907

> La construcción *impersonal* con sujeto en plural es común en hispanoamérica, y muy rara en España...


Perdona, esto se me escapó. Quise decir "impersonal".


----------



## travis

> _Se denunciaron *a* los ladrones_


 ¿Por qué se necesita un "a" antes de "los ladrones"?  "Los ladrones" es el sujeto, ¿verdad?  ¿Podría ser un regionalismo?   Parece que para Rayines no se necesita...

La razón por la que quería saber cuál está usado más frecuentamente es que estaba leyendo este página Web que habla de la voz pasiva...  Dice que en España, se dice " Se le(s) denunció," pero en latinoamérica, se puede decir "Se los denunció."  Viendola otra vezo, me doy cuenta de que escribí ejemplos incorrectos.  Dice que se puede decir "Se denunció a los directores."  ¿Suena bien eso?

EDIT: Perdón, no vi los otros mensajes.  Creo que mis dudas ya han sido aclaradas .  Muchas gracias.


----------



## lazarus1907

*ARTÍCULO ENMENDADO*



> ¿Por qué se necesita un "a" antes de "los ladrones"? "Los ladrones" es el subjeto, ¿verdad? ¿Podría ser un regionalismo? Parece que para Rayines no se necesita...



Rayines tiene razón.

El complemento directo no tiene por qué concordar con el verbo, en cualquier gramática de cualquier país (que yo sepa). ¿Qué os parece esta frase?



> La razón por la que quería saber cuál está usado más frecuentamente es que estaba leyendo este página Web que habla de la voz pasiva... Dice que en España, se dice " Se le(s) denunció," pero en latinoamérica, se puede decir "Se los denunció." Viendola otra vezo, me doy cuenta de que escribí ejemplos incorrectos. Dice que se puede decir "Se denunció a los directores." ¿Suena bien eso?



"Se denunció a los directores." es una construcción impersonal. No hay ningún problema.


----------



## travis

¡Muchas gracias por su ayuda!


----------



## Yolandasiatica

En la Universidad (Traduccio'n e Interpretacio'n) me enseñaron que lei'smo, la'ismo y lo'ismo detra's del "se" esta'n aceptados por la RAE... es cierto? 

Por otra parte, el lei'smo masculino tb esta' aceptado, sera' por la cantidad de errores q se cometen al respecto en el Centro de España... 

Saludos,

Y


----------



## DaleC

travis said:
			
		

> ¿Por qué se necesita un "a" antes de "los ladrones"? "Los ladrones" es el subjeto, ¿verdad? ¿Podría ser un regionalismo? Parece que para Rayines no se necesita...


 Es opcional. 

Todos los puntos mencionados en este thread se explican en dos páginas (ésta y ésta) de la sección sobre la Gramática Española de Hispanoteca. 

En lo que se refiere a las alternativas "se denuciaron (a) los ladrones, dice: 




> Los sujetos gramaticales de las oraciones





> _Se solicitó permiso a la Autoridad,  _
> _Se venden pisos,  _
> _Estos libros no se venden,  _
> _Se eligieron nuevos representantes,  _
> son, salvo en el último ejemplo, _inanimados_. De ser animados, estas oraciones podrían ser ambigüas tal y como ocurrió en el castellano antiguo. Por ello, lo normal es que en estos casos tal sujeto haya pasado a la función de _complemento directo_ precedido por _a_ y, por tanto, el esquema oracional es ya sintácticamente impersonal. En efecto, una posible oración como:
> _Se aplaudieron los jugadores_,
> podría significar que “los jugadores se aplaudieron unos a otros” (valor recíproco) o que “alguien aplaudió a los jugadores”. De ahí que hoy, al referirnos a esta segunda posibilidad, digamos
> _Se aplaudió a los jugadores_.»
> [Gómez Torrego, Leonardo: _Valores gramaticales de “SE”_. Madrid: Arco/Libros, 1994, p. 29-30]


----------



## lazarus1907

Yolandasiatica said:
			
		

> En la Universidad (Traduccio'n e Interpretacio'n) me enseñaron que lei'smo, la'ismo y lo'ismo detra's del "se" esta'n aceptados por la RAE... es cierto?


 
El único leísmo que está aceptado por la RAE es aquel en el que el pronombre de complemento directo se refiere a una persona en masculino y sólo en singular:

ya lo saludé
ya le saludé (leísmo aceptado)
ya los saludé
ya les saludé 

Pero no se puede usar un pronombre de complemento directo dos veces cuando el complemento directo aparece detrás del verbo:

vi tu coche
lo vi tu coche  
tu coche to vi

En las frases de este hilo, tanto si se toman como impersonales o pasivas reflejas, no se puede añadir un pronombre de complemento directo ni indirecto.


----------



## MARIAMARIA

si sirve de ayuda, en Madrid existe el LAISMO y está mal dicho.
*Vi a María y LA cogí de la mano*, está muy mal dicho
sería:
*Ví a María y le cogí de la mano*
espero haber ayudado....


----------



## SpiceMan

travis said:
			
		

> Se los denuncio' a los ladrones.


Esta  oración no tiene sentido porque nadie denuncia nada a los ladrones. Pero no está mal: "Se los denunció a la policía" no tiene nada de incorrecto. La frase de travis es ilógica, no incorrecta.


----------



## lazarus1907

MARIAMARIA said:
			
		

> si sirve de ayuda, en Madrid existe el LAISMO y está mal dicho.





			
				MARIAMARIA said:
			
		

> *Vi a María y LA cogí de la mano  *, está muy mal dicho
> sería:
> *Ví a María y le cogí de la mano  *
> espero haber ayudado....


 
Siento tener que llevarte la contraria, María, pero creo que "la cogí de la mano" es la correcta, y "le cogí de la mano" es un leísmo (e incorrecto). "María" es el complemento directo, y sólo se admite "le" como directo cuando es un varón y en singular:

vi a Enrique y le cogí de la mano.

"de la mano" es una locución adverbial.
Esto es un laísmo:

la pegué (a María)

Se pega una torta (o golpe, puñetazo, etc) a alguien. "la torta" es el complemento directo y la persona que lo recibe el indirecto (le). A menos que estés usando pegamento para que María no se mueva, claro 




> *coger(se). 1. Cuando significa ‘sujetar o asir’, es transitivo y la parte concreta por la que se sujeta la cosa o a la persona asidas se expresa mediante un complemento con de o por: «Lo cogió de la mano» (Vergés Cenizas [R. Dom. 1980]);
> 
> Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados*


----------



## lazarus1907

SpiceMan said:
			
		

> Esta oración no tiene sentido porque nadie denuncia nada a los ladrones. Pero no está mal: "Se los denunció a la policía" no tiene nada de incorrecto. Es ilógico, no incorrecto.


 
Bueno, si quieres llamar ilógico a lo incorrecto, entonces no hay problema, pero esta frase es gramaticalmente incorrecta.


----------



## broud

Hello,

DaleC, I think we (Spanish,at least from Saragossa) would say _*"*Se denunció a los ladrones" _rather than "_se les/los denunció_". That's why the first example sounds a bit "strange" for us (but it has nothing to do with *leismo*)



> _Originally posted by Lazarus1907_
> 
> _Se denunciaron *a* los ladrones_
> 
> We could have a problem here, because these sort of sentences can sometimes be controversial; some countries use them in one way, some in another.
> In Spain, at least, the first two are wrong, and the last one needs a preposition "a" (and I believe that they are assumed to be wrong everywhere else).


 
I think that the third phrase is the only one that I have *never* heard in Spain. Your explanation:


> The first sentence uses the indirect object pronoun to (redundantly) refer to the subject of a passive construction


 
But in _"Se denunció a los ladrones"_ we don't have a passive construction; it is an impersonal construction with a direct object. You can check the links DaleC suggested where it is thoroughly discussed.

Which one do you prefer ?    
_ "A esos hombres se les denunció por robo ya una vez"    _ **  for me 
_ "A esos hombres se les denunciaron por robo ya una vez"    for me _

( I'm trying to show the most colloquial forms in my city and -yes- I'm a leist )


So it must be a diallectal difference between you and me ( if you find it correct, I suppose that it must be correct in your region or social group) . 
But you shouldn't state that "a los ladrones" is the subject. Doing so you're are forbidding a lot of common phrases, e.g. "_En la reunión se le pidió a Juan que ..._" 

Manuel Seco:


> Es anormal poner el verbo en plural cuando el *complemento directo* es plural
> Se respetan a los ancianos.
> Se declararon por tiranos a todos cuantos con semejantes pretextos había hecho guerras.
> Este *uso erróneo* se debe a la confusión entre la construcción impersonal con _se_ y la construcción pasiva con _se_.


----------



## SpiceMan

Leí esto en el link que puso Dalec:





> El paradigma pronominal en las oraciones impersonales con _se_  muestra numerosas vacilaciones en el uso de los  pronombres en diferentes regiones de habla hispana. Ya no se emplea siempre  solamente _se le / se les_; van apareciendo variantes _se la / se las /  se lo / se los_, que se deben, sin duda, a haberse percatado los hablantes «del  carácter de objeto directo del sintagma nominal que acompaña a la oración  impersonal con _se_ y      haberle asignado el caso que le correspondería en la oración activa      correspondiente: el acusativo»  [Fernández-Ordóñez,  1999: § 21.2.1.6].
> 
> El paradigma se encuentra en un período de evolución que lo va  acercando al paradigma de las oraciones transitivas con sujetos explícitos.
> 
> ©  Justo Fernández López


¿En Argentina esa evolución ya sucedió? ¿Faltaría nada más que lo mande la Academia Argentina de Letras a la RAE? . 

A mí me suena 100% correcto "se los denunció". Probablemente porque lo leo y escucho siempre: Ejemplo 1 (Argentina) Ejemplo 2 (Perú) Ejemplo 3 (El Salvador) Ejemplo 4 (Bolivia) Ejemplo 5 (Uruguay) Ejemplo 6 (México) Ejemplo 7 (Chile) Ejemplo 8 (vaya a saber de dónde era quien lo escribió).

O sea, básicamente, "se los denunció" se usa en latinoamérica. No se dice en España, parece.





> Es anormal poner el  verbo en plural cuando el complemento directo es plural
> _
> Se respetan a los ancianos.
> Se declararon por tiranos a todos cuantos con semejantes  pretextos había hecho guerras.
> _
> Este uso erróneo se  debe a la confusión entre la construcción impersonal con se y la  construcción pasiva con se.
> Un caso especial se presenta cuando el complemento directo de la  construcción impersonal con se es un pronombre personal átono de tercera  persona
> 
> _se les castigará
> se los castigará
> se las castigará
> _[©  Seco, Manuel: _Diccionario de dudas y dificultades de la  lengua española_. Madrid: Espasa-Calpe, 1998, p. 410-411]


No veo ninguna diferencia, sacando que es otro verbo y otro tiempo.


----------



## DaleC

All examples of the impersonal passive with redundant 'le' cited below, except one, come from Spain. They are taken from a reference grammar and from Web sites in Spain. They have all been checked to weed out instances where the 'le' refers to *indirect* objects and to weed out reflexive verbs. 

It is possible that some verbs partly resist entering into the construction, <se le(s) VERBO a>. Although the construction is attested with denunciar, it is conceivable that other verbs enter into it more freely. 

Butt and Benjamin [B&B], 2d edition 





> §12.6.3. Preference for le/les after impersonal or reflexive se.
> If impersonal (or, occasionally reflexive se) precedes a third-person pronoun there is a widespread tendency to prefer le/les as the direct object pronouns when the object is human.
> 
> Entonces se *le* leerá [a Albert Camus] como se *le* debió leer siempre (M. Vargas Llosa, Peru) 'Then he will be read as he always should have been read'
> 
> In Spain le is occasionally seen even for non-human direct objects after impersonal se: A los esperpentos de Valle-Inclán siempre se *les* ha considerado ejemplos de expresionismo espanol (A. Buero Vallejo, Spain). 'Valle-Inclán's esperpentos have always been considered examples of Spanish expressionism'.


One further citation in B&B taken from a publication from Spain:





> §28.5 Se + transitive verb + personal a.
> 
> *Al escritor* se *le* halaga or se *le* desprecia (A. Monterroso, El País, Madrid) 'The writer is praised or despised'.


 
Other examples from Spain: 

1. abc.es| DEPORTES - Terry: «*a Ronaldinho* sólo se *le* para a patadas» - [ Translate this page ] www.abc.es/abc/pg060217/deportes/futbol/ 

2. Sadam pide que sólo se *le* juzgue *a él *por la matanza de 140 shiís *...* - [ Translate this page ] 
La Voz de Asturias Online. Edición digital integra con toda la actualidad de la comunidad.
www.lavozdeasturias.es/noticias/noticia.asp?pkid=257147 

3. Llevan a un borracho ante el juez.
    - Se *le* acusa *a usted* de ser un borracho habitual. Tiene algo que
     alegar en defensa propia?
    - Si sen~oria, que tengo sed habitual. 
CHISTES 167 27 de mayo de 1998 personal1.iddeo.es/fjm/chi167.txt 

4. PP: FOROS DEL PARTIDO POPULAR - [ Translate this page ] *...* Al gobierno anterior se *le* acusa, a mi juicio legitimamente, de "falta de prevision" porque MURIERON 200 PERSONAS en un atentado ISLAMISTA que el Estado ni vio *...* 
www.pp.es/foros/ veropinion.asp?Nopi=879726&NForo=173&desde=1901 

5. Ganadores del concurso del Día del Padre · PADRES · Canal MUJER *...* - [ Translate this page ] así que no sabría como describirle, solo que Mi Padre es un tipo de Padre especial, es un niño mayor, eso es, EN vez de reñirnos a los hijos *se le riñe a* él *...*
mujer.terra.es/muj/articulo/html/mu26618.htm 

6. ya que a veces se *le* acusa *a la Red* de ser la causante de un aislamiento social en quien la utiliza usuarios.lycos.es/pedroalv/present.htm


----------



## Pitt

Aquí mi análisis:

Se LES denuncío a los ladrones = incorrecto
A los ladrones se LOS [CD] denuncío = correcto
A los ladrones se LES [CD] denuncío = aceptable

Pienso que LES en la tercera construcción es un leísmo aceptable (según el DPD en la entrada: leísmo 4f).

¿Es correcto mi análisis?

¡Muchas gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## Pitt

¿Qué piensan los especialistas?


----------



## Jellby

Bien, pero "Se LES denunció [no denuncío] a los ladrones" es igualmente aceptable.


----------



## Ivy29

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> *ARTÍCULO ENMENDADO*
> 
> _Se denunció *a* los ladrones_
> 
> This is actually an impersonal construction, although it looks like a passive, because it is referred to a person.
> These constructions can only be written both in singular.
> 
> It is used when the person who executes the action (the police, etc...) is not important, and it is deliberately omitted. In active voice, the active subject would be more explicit:
> 
> alguien denunció al ladrón (someone reported the burglar)
> alguien denunció a los ladrones (someone reported the burglar*s*)
> 
> Note that the direct object (because it's a person) must have the preposition "a".
> The first sentence uses the indirect object pronoun to (redundantly) refer to the subject of a passive construction, which is wrong (they should be used for indirect objects!).
> 
> The second uses a direct object pronoun to refer to a direct object... which happens to become the subject in a passive construction. Therefore, it is also wrong (they should be used for direct objects!).
> In any case, you can't have both a direct object and its pronoun unless the direct object appears before the verb.
> 
> The first sentence, however, is sometimes used colloquially.
> 
> I hope this helps


 
Se les denuncio' a los ladrones. 
Se los denuncio' a los ladrones. 
Se denunciaron los ladrones. 

Se les denunció (a los ladrones) ( IMPERSONAL construction, subject voided)
SE denunció a los ladrones.
SE les denunció ( a los ladrones)=redundant (Here the increment should be INDIRECT OBJECT). ES correcto para mí.
Se los *denunció* a los ladrones ( incorrecto)
Se lo *denunciaron* a los ladrones ( correcto)
SE denunciaron los ladrones ( recíproca) ellos mismos. (correcta)
Los ladrones se denunciaron
Se denunciaron los ladrones (sujeto).

Ivy29


----------



## Pitt

Jellby said:
			
		

> Bien, pero "Se LES denunció [no denuncío] a los ladrones" es igualmente aceptable.


 
Se LES denunció a los ladrones:

En todo caso "LES ... a los ladrones" es un CD (no un CI). Pero como dices es aceptable el leísmo (LES en vez de LOS), aunque la duplicación no es normal cuando el CD está pospuesto al verbo:

Se LOS [CD] denunció a los ladrones [CD] >
Se LES [CD] denunció a los ladrones [CD].


----------



## Pitt

Ivy29 said:
			
		

> Se les denuncio' a los ladrones.
> Se los denuncio' a los ladrones.
> Se denunciaron los ladrones.
> 
> Se les denunció (a los ladrones) ( IMPERSONAL construction, subject voided)
> SE denunció a los ladrones.
> SE les denunció ( a los ladrones)=redundant (Here the increment should be INDIRECT OBJECT). ES correcto para mí.
> Se los *denunció* a los ladrones ( incorrecto)
> Se lo *denunciaron* a los ladrones ( correcto)
> SE denunciaron los ladrones ( recíproca) ellos mismos. (correcta)
> Los ladrones se denunciaron
> Se denunciaron los ladrones (sujeto).
> 
> 
> Ivy29


 
Si he entendido bien las dos construcciones son posibles:

Uso transitivo (correcto):
Se denunció a los ladrones [CD] > A los ladrones se los [CD] denunció.

Uso intransitivo (aceptable en el lenguaje):
Se les [CI] denuncío a los ladrones [CI] > A los ladrones se les [CI] denunció.

Que yo sepa la construcción impersonal con SE es una construcción originalmente intransitiva, que se ha mantenido en algunas regiones. Por lo tanto el uso de LE/LES como CI. 

¿Se puede decir así?


----------



## Ivy29

Pitt said:
			
		

> Si he entendido bien las dos construcciones son posibles:
> 
> Uso transitivo (correcto):
> Se denunció a los ladrones [CD] > A los ladrones se los [CD] denunció.
> 
> Uso intransitivo (aceptable en el lenguaje):
> Se les [CI] denuncío a los ladrones [CI] > A los ladrones se les [CI] denunció.
> 
> Que yo sepa la construcción impersonal con SE es una construcción originalmente intransitiva, que se ha mantenido en algunas regiones. Por lo tanto el uso de LE/LES como CI.
> 
> ¿Se puede decir así?


 
HAY QUE distinguir construcción impersonal de SUJETO NULO y oración impersonal de intención Se estrelló el carro, se cayó el vaso.
En la construcción IMPERSONAL ( referida a personas) el verbo se ancla en singular : Se respeta a los ancianos = Se les respeta ( incremento de LES ( CI) *se les respesta*; no obstante a los ancianos funciona como complemento directo según MANUEL SECO pág 344.

Ivy29


----------



## Pitt

Ivy29 said:
			
		

> En la construcción IMPERSONAL ( referida a personas) el verbo se ancla en singular : Se respeta a los ancianos = Se les respeta ( incremento de LES ( CI) *se les respesta*; no obstante a los ancianos funciona como complemento directo según MANUEL SECO pág 344.
> 
> Ivy29


 
Se respeta a los ancianos [CD] > A los ancianos se LOS [CD] respeta > 
A los ancianso se LES respeta.
Según el DPD (leísmo 4 y 4f) se trata de un leísmo aparente (= no real): LES en vez de LOS. Por lo tanto este leísmo está admitido. Pero en realidad, como también tú dices, se trata de un CI.

Se LES (CI) respeta a los ancianos [CI].
En este caso se trata de un uso intransitivo (con CI), no de un leísmo. Pienso que esta construcción es común, pero se prefiere el uso transitivo (con CD):
Se respeta a los ancianos [CD].

Me gustaría saber tu opinión.


----------



## Ivy29

Pitt said:
			
		

> Se respeta a los ancianos [CD] > A los ancianos se LOS [CD] respeta >
> A los ancianso se LES respeta.
> Según el DPD (leísmo 4 y 4f) se trata de un leísmo aparente (= no real): LES en vez de LOS. Por lo tanto este leísmo está admitido. Pero en realidad, como también tú dices, se trata de un CI.
> 
> Se LES (CI) respeta a los ancianos [CI].
> En este caso se trata de un uso intransitivo (con CI), no de un leísmo. Pienso que esta construcción es común, pero se prefiere el uso transitivo (con CD):
> Se respeta a los ancianos [CD].
> 
> Me gustaría saber tu opinión.


 
Siendo 'A LOS ANCIANOS' un *complemento directo* en este tipo de construcción IMPERSONAL. No se cómo puede ser INTRANSITIVO.

Ivy29


----------



## jazyk

Andrés Bello interpreta este caso como dativo (complemento indirecto) y usa como prueba de eso la posibilidad de parafrasear la oración de la siguiente manera: Se respeta a los ancianos - Se da respeto a los ancianos, en la que respeto es el complemento directo y a los ancianos es complemento indirecto.
Fuente:Ítem 791.


----------



## Ivy29

jazyk said:
			
		

> Andrés Bello interpreta este caso como dativo (complemento indirecto) y usa como prueba de eso la posibilidad de parafrasear la oración de la siguiente manera: Se respeta a los ancianos - Se da respeto a los ancianos, en la que respeto es el complemento directo y a los ancianos es complemento indirecto.
> Fuente:Ítem 791.


 
<<792. Si el término del complemento es de *persona*, se prefiere la construcción anómala cuasi-refleja, *convirtiendo el acusativo en dativo*: "Se invoca a los santos"; "Se honra a los valientes"; "Se nos calumnia"; "*Se les lisonjea*". Pero si el *término es de cosa*, la construcción que ordinariamente se emplea es de regular cuasi-refleja: "Se olvidan los beneficios", "Se fertilizan los campos con el riego". "Se olvida a los beneficios y se fertiliza a los campos", serían personificaciones durísimas; pero lo más intolerable sería, "Se olvida los beneficios", "Se fertiliza los campos". Sin embargo, cuando el complemento de cosa tiene por término el reproductivo 'él', es admisible en ciertos casos la construcción anómala: "Si en la fábula cómica se amontonan muchos episodios, o no se 'la' reduce a una acción única, la atención se distrae" (Moratín); mejor que 'o no se reduce'; porque no se nos presentaría espontáneamente el sujeto tácito de 'reduce', y sería menester cierto esfuerzo de atención para encontrarle en el término de un complemento de la proposición anterior; cosa que debe en cuanto es posible evitarse, porque perjudica a la claridad. "Una veces se ama la esclavitud, y otras *se la aborrece* como insoportable" (Olive); aquí no hay la misma razón, y hubiera sido mejor 'se aborrece'.>>>>

Ivy29


----------



## Pitt

Ivy29 said:
			
		

> HAY QUE distinguir construcción impersonal de SUJETO NULO y oración impersonal de intención Se estrelló el carro, se cayó el vaso.
> En la construcción IMPERSONAL ( referida a personas) el verbo se ancla en singular : Se respeta a los ancianos = Se les respeta ( incremento de LES ( CI) *se les respesta*; no obstante a los ancianos funciona como complemento directo según MANUEL SECO pág 344.
> 
> Ivy29


 
Dices: Se respeta a los ancianos [CD] > Se LES [CI] respeta.

En mi opinión LES es un CD (no un CI): Se trata aquí de un leísmo (LES en vez de LOS).


----------



## Jellby

Estoy de acuerdo con Pitt, un leísmo aceptable, por tratarse de una oración impersonal con "se".

Este caso sería distinto:

A los ancianos [CI] no se les [CI] respetan sus posesiones [CD] 

porque ahora lo que no se respeta ya no son los ancianos, sino sus posesiones, con lo que "a los ancianos" (y "les") pasan a ser complemento indirecto.


----------



## lazarus1907

Pitt said:
			
		

> Dices: Se respeta a los ancianos [CD] > Se LES [CI] respeta.
> 
> En mi opinión LES es un CD (no un CI): Se trata aquí de un leísmo (LES en vez de LOS).


Yo sigo estando de acuerdo contigo.



> b) ORACIONES IMPERSONALES. Esta construcción puede darse con [...]verbos transitivos, cuando llevan un complemento directo de persona precedido de la preposición _a_ (_Se busca a los culpables del crimen_).
> 
> Si el elemento nominal expresa persona y va precedido de la preposición _a,_ debe emplearse la construcción impersonal; por tanto, el verbo irá en singular aunque el elemento nominal sea plural:
> 
> _Se entrevistó a los candidatos para el puesto._
> 
> FUENTE: RAE


Como dice Jellby, no es lo mismo respetar a los ancianos que respetarles algo.


----------



## Pitt

Estoy de acuerdo con Jellby y Lazarus. ¡Muchas gracias por la aclaración!
En resumen: El verbo _denunciar_ en este contexto sólo se usa como transitivo y por lo tanto exige un CD:

Se denució a los ladrones [CD] > A los ladrones se LOS / LES [CD] denunció.


----------



## Pitt

jazyk said:
			
		

> Andrés Bello interpreta este caso como dativo (complemento indirecto) y usa como prueba de eso la posibilidad de parafrasear la oración de la siguiente manera: Se respeta a los ancianos - Se da respeto a los ancianos, en la que respeto es el complemento directo y a los ancianos es complemento indirecto.
> Fuente:Ítem 791.


 
En mi opinión se trata de dos construcciones diferentes:

Se respeta a los ancianos [CD] > Los ancianos [Sujeto] son respetados.
Se da respeto [CD] a los ancianos [CI] > El respeto [Sujeto] es dado a los ancianos [CI].

Me gustaría saber si mi análisis es correcto.


----------



## Honeypum

MARIAMARIA said:
			
		

> si sirve de ayuda, en Madrid existe el LAISMO y está mal dicho.
> *Vi a María y LA cogí de la mano*, está muy mal dicho
> sería:
> *Ví a María y le cogí de la mano*
> espero haber ayudado....


 
María, el primer ejemplo que tu pones es un ejemplo de leísmo. ´
Es cierto que en Madrid existe muchiiisimo "laísmo", del que puede ser un ejemplo:
- Llamé a María y la dije lo que pensaba.
Ese "la" es "laísmo". Lo correcto es:

- Llamé a María y le dije lo que pensaba.




			
				SpiceMan said:
			
		

> Leí esto en el link que puso Dalec:¿En Argentina esa evolución ya sucedió? ¿Faltaría nada más que lo mande la Academia Argentina de Letras a la RAE? .
> 
> A mí me suena 100% correcto "se los denunció". Probablemente porque lo leo y escucho siempre: Ejemplo 1 (Argentina) Ejemplo 2 (Perú) Ejemplo 3 (El Salvador) Ejemplo 4 (Bolivia) Ejemplo 5 (Uruguay) Ejemplo 6 (México) Ejemplo 7 (Chile) Ejemplo 8 (vaya a saber de dónde era quien lo escribió).
> 
> O sea, básicamente, "se los denunció" se usa en latinoamérica. No se dice en España, parece.No veo ninguna diferencia, sacando que es otro verbo y otro tiempo.


 
De acuerdo contigo que a nuestro "oídos" argentinos, "se los denunció" suena correcto.
Me atrevería a decir que en España también suena correcto:

- Se denunció a los ladrones.
- Se los denunció


----------



## Pitt

Hola Jellby:

En todo caso "LES ... a los ladrones" es un CD (no un CI). Pero como dices es aceptable el leísmo (LES en vez de LOS), aunque la duplicación no es normal cuando el CD está pospuesto al verbo:

Se LOS [CD] denunció a los ladrones [CD] >
Se LES [CD] denunció a los ladrones [CD].

¿Se puede decir así?


----------



## Honeypum

Pitt said:
			
		

> Hola Jellby:
> 
> En todo caso "LES ... a los ladrones" es un CD (no un CI). Pero como dices es aceptable el leísmo (LES en vez de LOS), aunque la duplicación no es normal cuando el CD está pospuesto al verbo:
> 
> Se LOS [CD] denunció a los ladrones [CD] >
> Se LES [CD] denunció a los ladrones [CD].
> 
> ¿Se puede decir así?


 
No soy Jellby, pero igual te contesto: Los dos ejemplos están mal, sería:

- Se denunció a los ladrones (sin el "los"). Los ladrones es el CD.
- Se los denunció.

No se puede decir "Se les denunció", este leísmo no está aceptado.

Pero:

- Se denunció al ladrón.
- Se lo denunció.
- Se le denunció (este leímos sí está aceptado)


----------



## Ivy29

Honeypum said:
			
		

> No soy Jellby, pero igual te contesto: Los dos ejemplos están mal, sería:
> 
> - Se denunció a los ladrones (sin el "los"). Los ladrones es el CD.
> - Se los denunció.
> 
> No se puede decir "Se les denunció", este leísmo no está aceptado.
> 
> Pero:
> 
> - Se denunció al ladrón.
> - Se lo denunció.
> - Se le denunció (este leímos sí está aceptado)


SE denunció a los ladrones ( es IMPERSONAL)
SE respeta a los ancianos ( IMPERSONAL)
a los ladrones COMPLEMENTO DIRECTO
A los ancianos ( complemento directo)
Se les respeta ( Incremento de CI) LES
Se les denunció ( incremento de CI) LES

Ivy29


----------



## Jellby

Honeypum said:


> - Se denunció a los ladrones (sin el "los"). Los ladrones es el CD.
> - Se los denunció.
> 
> No se puede decir "Se les denunció", este leísmo no está aceptado.



Creo que el DPD no llega a decir que está aceptado, pero sí lo da a entender diciendo que es común y poniendo ejemplos sin la marca de incorrección. Si digo que está aceptado no es porque sea un cambio de "los" por "les" sin más, sino porque se trata de una oración impersonal con "se", y es éste uno de los casos en los que el DPD parece aceptar el leísmo (incluso para CD femenino).

Si "se les denunció a los ladrones" es incorrecto, será porque no se permita la duplicación del CD (en esto ya no estoy muy fuerte), pero no por el leísmo: "se les denunció" sí es correcto, aunque "se los denunció" es preferible.


----------



## Pitt

Jellby said:


> Si "se les denunció a los ladrones" es incorrecto, será porque no se permita la duplicación del CD (en esto ya no estoy muy fuerte), pero no por el leísmo: "se les denunció" sí es correcto, aunque "se los denunció" es preferible.


 

Yo también pienso que esta construcción es incorrecta. Sin embargo en internet se encuentran muchos ejemplos de este tipo: Se le + verbo + al / a la ... Quizás que por la preposición a el hablante piensa que se trata de un CI, pero en realidad es un CD.

En este contexto pienso que también es correcto, pero con coma:

Se LOS / LES [CD] denunció, a los ladrones [CD]. 

¿Es verdad?


----------



## Rayines

Salgo un poco del tema específico de la corrección o no de agregar el pronombre en la frase mencionada, para acotar esta cita que me pareció interesante, sobre el tantas veces discutido uso de la/lo/les en función de objeto directo (los subrayados son míos):

«Cuando el pronombre personal de tercera persona en función de complemento directo concurre con *se *en oraciones de sentido impersonal, hay duda entre usar *le*,*les *para masculino y femenino:
_SE LES castigará_
‘ellos serán castigados’ o ‘ellas serán castigadas’ 
o bien *le* o *lo*,*los*para masculino: 
_SE LOS castigará_
‘ellos serán castigados’
y *la*, *las* para femenino: 
_SE LAS castigará_ 
‘ellas serán castigadas’; 
o bien *le*, *les* para masculino: 
_SE LES puede sacar a flote_ [a ellos], 
y *la*, *las* para femenino:
_Según el punto de donde SE LAS mira._
Aunque es cuestión mal dilucidada por los gramáticos, el hecho es que en la lengua general de hoy, en *España*, se prefiere la tercera y última opción de las mencionadas (masculino: _se le, se les_; femenino: _se la, se las_); en *América*, la segunda (masculino: _se lo, se los_, femenino: _se la, se las_).» [Seco: 1998: 180, § 6].


----------



## aleCcowaN

Se denunció a los ladrones

Se los denunció
Se les denunció

Se los denunció a la policía
Se les denunció a la policía

Se les denunció los ladrones (construcción forzada si no tiene todo su contexto)
"Una vez que se les hubo denunciado los ladrones, la Policía intervino"

Se les denunció a los ladrones (y estos, enterados, fueron a quemarle las casas a quienes les denunciaron... hay bueyes corneta en todos lados  )

Ejemplo de frase gramaticalmente correcta:

Dada la elasticidad de la demanda, se les yuxtapuso el piróscafo a los cacos en ciernes.


----------



## Rayines

> Dada la elasticidad de la demanda, se les yuxtapuso el piróscafo....


Ale: ¿¿Lo del piróscafo es por mí  ?? ...Ya sé, es off topic, pero no resistí a la tentación de escribirlo. (No te veas en la obligación de contestarlo ya ).

Post scríptum de mensaje #47, de AleC: ¡No entendí nada, pero me quedo mucho más tranquila ahora!


----------



## aleCcowaN

Rayines said:


> Ale: ¿¿Lo del piróscafo es por mí  ?? ...Ya sé, es off topic, pero no resistí a la tentación de escribirlo. (No te veas en la obligación de contestarlo ya ).


Quid? Quid? (= ¿lo quéeee?). Mí no entender. Forum buschandis non registrarum otris pyrós-skaphe usum postum XLV et XLVI nostris questum filae.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Rayines said:


> Post scríptum de mensaje #47, de AleC: ¡No entendí nada, pero me quedo mucho más tranquila ahora!


Traducción: Constantemente olvidamos que el idioma se usa con fines de comunicación, y por lo tanto el sentido y el significado preceden a la gramática. Frases gramaticalmente correctas pueden ser nada más que latinparla (el núcleo del predicativo puede estar en concordancia con el sujeto y la derivada segunda puede ser mayor que cero, indicando concavidad -hacia las yes positivas-, pero.... el poncho no aparece )


----------



## Pitt

lazarus1907 said:


> *ARTÍCULO ENMENDADO*
> 
> _Se denunció *a* los ladrones_
> 
> This is actually an impersonal construction, although it looks like a passive, because it is referred to a person.
> These constructions can only be written both in singular.
> 
> It is used when the person who executes the action (the police, etc...) is not important, and it is deliberately omitted. In active voice, the active subject would be more explicit:
> 
> alguien denunció al ladrón (someone reported the burglar)
> alguien denunció a los ladrones (someone reported the burglar*s*)
> 
> Note that the direct object (because it's a person) must have the preposition "a".
> The first sentence uses the indirect object pronoun to (redundantly) refer to the subject of a passive construction, which is wrong (they should be used for indirect objects!).
> 
> The second uses a direct object pronoun to refer to a direct object... which happens to become the subject in a passive construction. Therefore, it is also wrong (they should be used for direct objects!).
> In any case, you can't have both a direct object and its pronoun unless the direct object appears before the verb.
> 
> The first sentence, however, is sometimes used colloquially.
> 
> I hope this helps


 
Hola Lazarus:

Dices que la primera oración (Se les denunció a los ladrones) es incorrecta, pero algunas veces se usa en el habla coloquial. Me gustaría saber el motivo de este uso incorrecto. En mi opinión este uso se deriva de la preposición *a* para el CD de persona. Pienso que el hablante confunde el CD con el CI, por eso el uso de LES.

¿Se puede decir así?


----------



## Jellby

Lo que dice Lazarus es que "se los/les denunciará a los ladrones" es incorrecto, porque la duplicación de un objeto directo (aunque se pueda usar "les", sigue siendo objeto directo) sólo puede ocurrir si éste ocurre antes que el verbo. De manera que:

A los ladrones se *los* denunció 
A los ladrones se *les* denunció 
Se *los* denunció 
Se *les* denunció 
Se *los* denunció a los ladrones 
Se *les* denunció a los ladrones 
Se *los* denunció a la policía 
Se *les* denunció a la policía 

Las dos últimas pueden ser engañosas, "los/les" se refiere a los ladrones, a las personas denunciadas, pero "a la policía" es un objeto indirecto, es quien recoge la denuncia, por lo que no es repetición de objeto directo, sino una oración con objeto directo e indirecto.

Si no me equivoco.


----------



## Ivy29

Jellby said:


> Lo que dice Lazarus es que "se los/les denunciará a los ladrones" es incorrecto, porque la duplicación de un objeto directo (aunque se pueda usar "les", sigue siendo objeto directo) sólo puede ocurrir si éste ocurre antes que el verbo. De manera que:
> 
> A los ladrones se *los* denunció
> A los ladrones se *les* denunció
> Se *los* denunció
> Se *les* denunció
> Se *los* denunció a los ladrones
> Se *les* denunció a los ladrones
> Se *los* denunció a la policía
> Se *les* denunció a la policía
> 
> Las dos últimas pueden ser engañosas, "los/les" se refiere a los ladrones, a las personas denunciadas, pero "a la policía" es un objeto indirecto, es quien recoge la denuncia, por lo que no es repetición de objeto directo, sino una oración con objeto directo e indirecto.
> 
> Si no me equivoco.


 
*Se denunció a los ladrones*, this is an IMPERSONAL construction, always is preceded by the preposition 'A' *the noun* los ladrones, the passive should be things or actions and play the role of SUBJECT so the verb should agree with the subject. In the IMPERSONAL *a los ladrones* is the direct object and NO SUBJECT.
SE vendieron las casa (passive) you cannot add 'A' 
Se esperan chubascos ( passive).
According to Manuel SEco, page 344, when the non-stressed pronoun is third person (LES/LOS/LAS) +SE :
Se les denunció
Se las denunció ( FEMALE)
Though he uses LOS, the personal pronoun should be an increment of IO to avoid confusion with LO DO of other constructions.-

REMEMBER AN IMPERSONAL sentence does not have SUBJECT or agent but have DIRECT OBJECT.. 
Besides the IMPERSONAL clause the -SE- is a marker of IMPERSONAL COINSTRUCTION .

Ivy29


----------



## Pitt

¡Muchas gracias por los ejemplos!


----------



## Pitt

Jellby said:


> Lo que dice Lazarus es que "se los/les denunciará a los ladrones" es incorrecto, porque la duplicación de un objeto directo (aunque se pueda usar "les", sigue siendo objeto directo) sólo puede ocurrir si éste ocurre antes que el verbo. De manera que:
> 
> Se *los* denunció a los ladrones
> Se *les* denunció a los ladrones
> 
> Si no me equivoco.


 

Se LOS denunció a los ladrones.  

Yo también pienso que en este caso la duplicación del complemento directo en general no es normal, pero es normal en los países del Cono Sur.


Se LES denunció a los ladrones.  

En mi opinión en este caso quizás el hablante piensa que se trata de un complemento indirecto (a causa de la preposición A), pero en realidad se trata de un complemento directo.
Además la construcción impersonal con SE es "una construcción originalmente intransitiva" (he sacado esto de hispanoteca.de: Se le y se les en oraciones impersonales). Este uso incorrecto se ha mantenido en algunas regiones.

¿Que piensan los hispanohablantes?


----------



## aleCcowaN

Pitt said:


> Se LOS denunció a los ladrones.
> 
> Yo también pienso que en este caso la duplicación del complemento directo en general no es normal, pero es normal en los países del Cono Sur.
> 
> 
> Se LES denunció a los ladrones.
> 
> En mi opinión en este caso quizás el hablante piensa que se trata de un complemento indirecto (a causa de la preposición A), pero en realidad se trata de un complemento directo.
> Además la construcción impersonal con SE es "una construcción originalmente intransitiva" (he sacado esto de hispanoteca.de: Se le y se les en oraciones impersonales). Este uso incorrecto se ha mantenido en algunas regiones.
> 
> ¿Que piensan los hispanohablantes?


Pienso que cuando una frase de seis palabras tiene que venir con un manual colgado para poder entenderla estamos ante casos de lenguaje oral que no valen la pena que sean explicados gramaticalmente:

Se los denunció (quien escucha pone cara de no entender), a los ladrones, digo (quien escucha pone cara de ¡aahhh!)

Las personas con poca educación suelen tomar poco contacto con la palabra escrita y básicamente, del mismo modo que usan el subjuntivo en presente y sólo para casos que distinguen a su ser del resto del Universo, y el condicional para todo tipo de condición, usan pronombres como "se" sólo en las formas pronominales de los verbos. Las formas pasivas son poco usadas, si no desconocidas, y se interpretan más bien como formas pronominales.

¿A que no sabés lo que hizo el Coco? ¡Fue y se denunció a los ladrones! ¡Qué loco! ¿no? ¡Lo van a hacer pelota, lo van!

Si mezclamos formas del discurso oral transcriptas con las limitaciones del discurso escrito, discursos mal planificados -donde alguien comienza a decir una frase sin tener la menor idea de cómo la va a terminar- y todas las formas populares regionales, donde grupos de 3 o 4 palabras funcionan como kanjis de la mente, vamos a terminar con hilos largos tratando de explicar desde la capacidad humana para entender las cosas por contexto y darle sentido a información incompleta, lo que desde un punto de vista puramente idiomático no tiene explicación.


----------



## Ivy29

lazarus1907 said:


> Siento tener que llevarte la contraria, María, pero creo que "la cogí de la mano" es la correcta, y "le cogí de la mano" es un leísmo (e incorrecto). "María" es el complemento directo, y sólo se admite "le" como directo cuando es un varón y en singular:
> 
> vi a Enrique y le cogí de la mano.
> 
> "de la mano" es una locución adverbial.
> Esto es un laísmo:
> 
> la pegué (a María)
> 
> Se pega una torta (o golpe, puñetazo, etc) a alguien. "la torta" es el complemento directo y la persona que lo recibe el indirecto (le). A menos que estés usando pegamento para que María no se mueva, claro


*Vi a la reina Sofía y le tomé de la mano para ayudarle a pasar el puente colgante de madera.*

Ivy29


----------



## Pitt

Ivy29 said:


> *Vi a la reina Sofía y le tomé de la mano para ayudarle a pasar el puente colgante de madera.*
> 
> Ivy29


 
En mi opinión es correcto:
Vi a la reína Sofía y la [CD] tomé de la mano para ayudarla [CD] a pasar el puente colgante de madera.


----------



## Ivy29

Pitt said:


> En mi opinión es correcto:
> Vi a la reína Sofía y la [CD] tomé de la mano para ayudarla [CD] a pasar el puente colgante de madera.


 
*Ambas son correctas ( 'le' de cortesía , de respeto) pone más distancia*.

Ivy29


----------



## Pitt

Ivy29 said:


> *Ambas son correctas ( 'le' de cortesía , de respeto) pone más distancia*.
> 
> Ivy29


 


Pitt said:


> En mi opinión es correcto:
> Vi a la reína Sofía y la [CD] tomé de la mano para ayudarla [CD] a pasar el puente colgante de madera.


 
¿Qué piensan los demás?


----------



## Rayines

Pitt said:


> ¿Qué piensan los demás?


Pitt: yo mayormente acuerdo con tus reflexiones acerca de la gramática, y en este caso también. Pero parecería que sobre este tema de qué pronombre utilizar, son tan acentuadas las diferencias por región, que por más que se hable del tema, siempre se vuelve a lo mismo. Por eso, voy a hacer este comentario, y no voy a intervenir más en este tema, ya que he dicho mi opinion mil veces. Lo que quiero agregar (y que yo antes no lo sabía), es que leísmo de cortesía, sólo se le llama al que se usa con un interlocutor, para diferenciarlo de una tercera persona (¿Porqué?, no se entiende muy bien). Entonces, los demás, serían simples leísmos, es decir uso del pronombre "le" en lugar de "lo" o "la" cuando son objeto directo, como en el caso de la dama del puente. Lo de leísmo de cortesía lo vimos *aquí*.


----------



## Ivy29

Rayines said:


> Pitt: yo mayormente acuerdo con tus reflexiones acerca de la gramática, y en este caso también. Pero parecería que sobre este tema de qué pronombre utilizar, son tan acentuadas las diferencias por región, que por más que se hable del tema, siempre se vuelve a lo mismo. Por eso, voy a hacer este comentario, y no voy a intervenir más en este tema, ya que he dicho mi opinion mil veces. Lo que quiero agregar (y que yo antes no lo sabía), es que leísmo de cortesía, sólo se le llama al que se usa con un interlocutor, para diferenciarlo de una tercera persona (¿Porqué?, no se entiende muy bien). Entonces, los demás, serían simples leísmos, es decir uso del pronombre "le" en lugar de "lo" o "la" cuando son objeto directo, como en el caso de la dama del puente. Lo de leísmo de cortesía lo vimos *aquí*.


<<
*«Bello (1847; § 791 d), al igual que Cuervo (n. 106), defienden el uso de clíticos que son dativos tanto en la forma como en la función en estas construcciones, que relacionan con la asociación del elemento se con el caso acusativo. *
*La mayoría de los gramáticos, sin embargo, defienden la posición de que, aunque dativo de forma, le(s) en las construcciones con se es un pronombre acusativo en su función, tanto cuando tiene* *referente femenino* *como* *cuando tiene referente masculino* *(véanse RAE 1931, Santiago 1945, Fernández Lagunilla 1975 y Gili Gaya 1943).» [Mendikoetxea, 1999: § 26.4.2.1, Anm. 63]>>>>*
*ES decir SINTÁCTICAMENTE es DATIVO pero semánticamente  es ACUSATIVO ( FUNCIÓN). Hay otros que sólo afirman su esencia dativa por razones de  transformación.*
** 
*Ivy29*


----------



## Ivy29

Rayines said:


> Pitt: yo mayormente acuerdo con tus reflexiones acerca de la gramática, y en este caso también. Pero parecería que sobre este tema de qué pronombre utilizar, son tan acentuadas las diferencias por región, que por más que se hable del tema, siempre se vuelve a lo mismo. Por eso, voy a hacer este comentario, y no voy a intervenir más en este tema, ya que he dicho mi opinion mil veces. Lo que quiero agregar (y que yo antes no lo sabía), es que leísmo de cortesía, sólo se le llama al que se usa con un interlocutor, para diferenciarlo de una tercera persona (¿Porqué?, no se entiende muy bien). Entonces, los demás, serían simples leísmos, es decir uso del pronombre "le" en lugar de "lo" o "la" cuando son objeto directo, como en el caso de la dama del puente. Lo de leísmo de cortesía lo vimos *aquí*.


<<
*No se puede hablar de leísmo cuando una oración impersonal transitiva con se emplea le(s) para referirse a su objeto directo. *
*«Esta es la solución que exigían originariamente estas oraciones, con independencia del género del objeto. Aunque las posibilidades de pronominalización del objeto son mayores si este es animado, también es posible, aunque muchísimo menos frecuente, si es inanimado:***
*A Juan se le apreció desde el momento que ...***
*A mis sobrinas se les conoce sólo cuando se las trata.***
*Las rosas son muy delicadas. Sólo florecen si se les riega bastante.***

Ivy29


----------



## Ivy29

Rayines said:


> Ivy: ¡Porfi, no "grites" así!...Lo que dices, entonces, ¿vale para la oración de "_Vi a la reina y *le* tomé de la mano"_?
> 
> Prometí no seguir escribiendo, y no lo voy a hacer en mensaje aparte. La oración de la que estamos hablando ahora no es impersonal.


 
*No, no grito, es por énfasis!!!!* Yo pertenezco a la época de la máquina de escribir.
ESE LE es de cortesía, y* este es LE/LES con SE IMPERSONAL*.
FEliz tarde
Ivy29


----------



## Jellby

Pitt said:


> En mi opinión es correcto:
> Vi a la reína Sofía y la [CD] tomé de la mano para ayudarla [CD] a pasar el puente colgante de madera.



Estoy de acuerdo.

No se aplica el "leísmo masculino" porque no se trata de una persona masculina singular.
No se aplica el "leísmo impersonal" porque no se trata de una oración impersonal con "se".
No se aplica el "leísmo de cortesía" porque no se aplica a un interlocutor al que se le trata de "usted".


----------



## Pitt

Jellby said:


> Estoy de acuerdo.
> 
> No se aplica el "leísmo masculino" porque no se trata de una persona masculina singular.
> No se aplica el "leísmo impersonal" porque no se trata de una oración impersonal con "se".
> No se aplica el "leísmo de cortesía" porque no se aplica a un interlocutor al que se le trata de "usted".


 
¡Muchas gracias por tu excelente aclaración! Yo también pienso que el _leísmo de cortesía_ sólo se refiere a _usted_ y no a _ella _(en nuestro ejemplo: a la reína). 

Saludos,
Pitt


----------



## Pitt

Rayines said:


> Pitt: yo mayormente acuerdo con tus reflexiones acerca de la gramática, y en este caso también. Pero parecería que sobre este tema de qué pronombre utilizar, son tan acentuadas las diferencias por región, que por más que se hable del tema, siempre se vuelve a lo mismo. Por eso, voy a hacer este comentario, y no voy a intervenir más en este tema, ya que he dicho mi opinion mil veces. Lo que quiero agregar (y que yo antes no lo sabía), es que leísmo de cortesía, sólo se le llama al que se usa con un interlocutor, para diferenciarlo de una tercera persona (¿Porqué?, no se entiende muy bien). Entonces, los demás, serían simples leísmos, es decir uso del pronombre "le" en lugar de "lo" o "la" cuando son objeto directo, como en el caso de la dama del puente. Lo de leísmo de cortesía lo vimos *aquí*.


 
Hola Inés: Este tema de la construcción impersonal con SE me interesa mucho. Es un tema muy complejo. Incluso los gramáticos no están de acuerdo. Alarcos Llorach defiende el uso de LE como dativo tanto en la forma como en la función (= CI) y el elemento SE es un CD. Pero la mayoría de los gramáticos dicen que ese LE es un CD y el elemento SE sólo es una marca de impersonalidad. Estoy de acuerdo con esta interpretación. Por eso mi duda se ha solucionada y te agradezco tus aclaraciones.


----------



## geostan

lazarus1907 said:


> El único leísmo que está aceptado por la RAE es aquel en el que el pronombre de complemento directo se refiere a una persona en masculino y sólo en singular:
> 
> ya lo saludé
> ya le saludé (leísmo aceptado)
> ya los saludé
> ya les saludé
> 
> Pero no se puede usar un pronombre de complemento directo dos veces cuando el complemento directo aparece detrás del verbo:
> 
> vi tu coche
> lo vi tu coche
> tu coche to vi
> 
> En las frases de este hilo, tanto si se toman como impersonales o pasivas reflejas, no se puede añadir un pronombre de complemento directo ni indirecto.



Ne se puede negar que el uso de les en lugar de los (y a veces en lugar de las) es frecuente. "las mujeres han de llegar pronto. Les esperamos desde un rato." 

Cuando yo era maestro, yo enseñaba  lo/la/los/las - complemento directo; le/les - complemento indirecto. Eso evitaba toda confusión.


----------



## Pitt

geostan said:


> Ne se puede negar que el uso de les en lugar de los (y a veces en lugar de las) es frecuente. "las mujeres han de llegar pronto. Les esperamos desde un rato."
> 
> Cuando yo era maestro, yo enseñaba lo/la/los/las - complemento directo; le/les - complemento indirecto. Eso evitaba toda confusión.


 
Estoy de acuerdo contigo: CD = lo/los - la/las, CI = le/les

Por lo tanto en todo caso sólo es correcto:
Las mujeres han de llegar pronto. LAS esperamos desde un rato.


----------



## Pitt

lazarus1907 said:


> *ARTÍCULO ENMENDADO*
> 
> 
> The first sentence uses the indirect object pronoun to (redundantly) refer to the subject of a passive construction, which is wrong (they should be used for indirect objects!).
> 
> The first sentence, however, is sometimes used colloquially.


 

Otra vez la primera oración: Se les denunció a los ladrones.

Yo también pienso que esta oración es incorrecta. En mi opinión el hablante crea que la función de este LES es un CI, pero en realidad se trata de un CD.

¿Qué piensan los demás?


----------



## Rayines

Pitt said:


> Otra vez la primera oración: Se les denunció a los ladrones.
> 
> Yo también pienso que esta oración es incorrecta. En mi opinión el hablante crea que la función de este LES es un CI, pero en realidad se trata de un CD.
> 
> ¿Qué piensan los demás?


No volví a leer el hilo porque es demasiado largo. Para mí la oración correcta es _Se denunció a los ladrones_, o _Se los denunció_. En algunos lugares tal vez se acepte _Se les denunció_ (no se usa así en Arg., creo que lazarus aclaró ya que no es correcto). _Se los denunció a los ladr. _me parece redundante, y creo que incorrecto (como bien lo dice Geostan citando a lazarus unos mensajes antes de éste).


----------



## Pitt

Rayines said:


> No volví a leer el hilo porque es demasiado largo. Para mí la oración correcta es _Se denunció a los ladrones_, o _Se los denunció_. En algunos lugares tal vez se acepte _Se les denunció_ (no se usa así en Arg., creo que lazarus aclaró ya que no es correcto). _Se los denunció a los ladr. _me parece redundante, y creo que incorrecto (como bien lo dice Geostan citando a lazarus unos mensajes antes de éste).


 
Hola Inés: Pienso que en España no es normal: Se LOS/LES denunció a los ladrones.
Pero en los países del Cono Sur (Argentina) en este caso es posible la duplicación del CD. Por lo tanto también es normal: Se LOS denunció a los ladrones. Aquí no existe el leísmo (LES). ¿Qué opinas?


----------



## Ivy29

Jellby said:


> Estoy de acuerdo.
> 
> No se aplica el "leísmo masculino" porque no se trata de una persona masculina singular.
> No se aplica el "leísmo impersonal" porque no se trata de una oración impersonal con "se".
> No se aplica el "leísmo de cortesía" porque no se aplica a un interlocutor al que se le trata de "usted".


 

*El leísmo de cortesía* se aplica a una persona en autoridad o ejerce cargo importante. Y mucho más si es la REINA. A excepción de que sea una MONARQUÍA machista.

Ivy29


----------



## Ivy29

Pitt said:


> ¡Muchas gracias por tu excelente aclaración! Yo también pienso que el _leísmo de cortesía_ sólo se refiere a _usted_ y no a _ella _(en nuestro ejemplo: a la reína).
> 
> Saludos,
> Pitt


<<<<
*No se puede hablar de leísmo cuando una oración impersonal transitiva con se emplea le(s) para referirse a su objeto directo. *
*«Esta es la solución que exigían originariamente estas oraciones, con independencia del género del objeto. Aunque las posibilidades de pronominalización del objeto son mayores si este es animado, también es posible, aunque muchísimo menos frecuente, si es inanimado:*
*A Juan se le apreció desde el momento que ...*
*A mis sobrinas se les conoce sólo cuando se las trata.*
*Las rosas son muy delicadas. Sólo florecen si se les riega bastante.*>>>

Ivy29


----------



## mauro63

MARIAMARIA said:


> si sirve de ayuda, en Madrid existe el LAISMO y está mal dicho.
> *Vi a María y LA cogí de la mano*, está muy mal dicho
> sería:
> *Ví a María y le cogí de la mano*
> espero haber ayudado....


 
No sé en Madrid, pero aquí en Argentina yo diría igual  :
Vi a María y la cogí (tomé) de la mano. Uso la porque es Ob.directo 
Distinto es si digo Vi a María y le cogí la mano.


----------



## Jellby

Ivy29 said:


> *El leísmo de cortesía* se aplica a una persona en autoridad o ejerce cargo importante. Y mucho más si es la REINA. A excepción de que sea una MONARQUÍA machista.



El DPD dice:

Otro caso de leísmo generalizado en todo el mundo hispánico es el llamado «leísmo de cortesía». Se trata del uso de le(s) en función de complemento directo cuando el referente es un interlocutor al que se trata de usted.

Como ves, en ningún momento menciona ningún tipo de autoridad ni reyes ni reinas, sólo interlocutores a los que se trata de "usted", es decir, segunda persona y no tercera.


----------



## Ivy29

Jellby said:


> El DPD dice:
> 
> Otro caso de leísmo generalizado en todo el mundo hispánico es el llamado «leísmo de cortesía». Se trata del uso de le(s) en función de complemento directo cuando el referente es un interlocutor al que se trata de usted.
> 
> Como ves, en ningún momento menciona ningún tipo de autoridad ni reyes ni reinas, sólo interlocutores a los que se trata de "usted", es decir, segunda persona y no tercera.


 
Usted su majestad la reina. No creo que sea SEXISTA USTED. ¿ te parece?
Bien sabes que USTED es de segunda pero se *construye* con verbos conjugados en tercera.
Usted señora, usted señor. Se les prohibe a las señoras estacionar aquí. NO CREO SE LAS prohibe. ???

Ivy29


----------



## Jellby

Ivy29 said:


> Usted su majestad la reina[/COLOR]. No creo que sea SEXISTA USTED. ¿ te parece?



A la reina se la llama de "su majestad", no de "usted". Lo que quiero decir es que leísmo de cortesía se aplica cuando hablas a alguien de usted: "¿le puedo ayudar en algo?" independientemente de que sea reina o mendigo. No se aplica cuando te refieres a la reina en tercera persona: "a la reina la vi anoche".



> Bien sabes que USTED es de segunda pero se construye con verbos conjugados en tercera.



Obviamente. Considero "usted" como segunda persona. Cuando digo "tercera persona" me refiero a hablar con alguien de una tercera persona. El leísmo de cortesía no se aplica cuando nos referimos a esta tercera persona, sea quien sea.



> Se les prohibe a las señoras estacionar aquí. NO CREO SE LAS prohibe. ???



No, porque es un complemento indirecto, eso sería laísmo.


----------



## Ivy29

Jellby said:


> A la reina se la llama de "su majestad", no de "usted". Lo que quiero decir es que leísmo de cortesía se aplica cuando hablas a alguien de usted: "¿le puedo ayudar en algo?" independientemente de que sea reina o mendigo. No se aplica cuando te refieres a la reina en tercera persona: "a la reina la vi anoche".
> 
> 
> 
> Obviamente. Considero "usted" como segunda persona. Cuando digo "tercera persona" me refiero a hablar con alguien de una tercera persona. El leísmo de cortesía no se aplica cuando nos referimos a esta tercera persona, sea quien sea.
> 
> No, porque es un complemento indirecto, eso sería laísmo.


 
a las señoras es COMPLEMENTO DIRECTO en una IMPERSONAL SE LES PROHIBE ( singular) a las señoras.

Ivy29


----------



## Ivy29

Jellby said:


> A la reina se la llama de "su majestad", no de "usted". Lo que quiero decir es que leísmo de cortesía se aplica cuando hablas a alguien de usted: "¿le puedo ayudar en algo?" independientemente de que sea reina o mendigo. No se aplica cuando te refieres a la reina en tercera persona: "a la reina la vi anoche".
> 
> 
> 
> Obviamente. Considero "usted" como segunda persona. Cuando digo "tercera persona" me refiero a hablar con alguien de una tercera persona. El leísmo de cortesía no se aplica cuando nos referimos a esta tercera persona, sea quien sea.
> 
> <<
> *Leísmo de cortesía*
> 
> *De Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre*
> 
> 
> Saltar a navegación, búsqueda
> Se define como *leísmo de cortesía* al uso de _le_, _les_ en vez de las formas _lo_, _la_, _los_, _las_ para la segunda persona de cortesía del singular (usted), o segunda persona de cortesía en plural, segunda persona del plural (ustedes), ejemplo: _¿En qué puedo atenderle, señor?_. Se puede llegar a considerar un mecanismo intrínseco de la lengua para evitar confusiones entre la segunda y la tercera persona en frases como. _Le acompaño (a usted) a sitio donde va a esperarla (a ella)_.>>>
> 
> 
> 
> Esto es mi punto, *USTED no es sexista y además no MACHISTA*. Además LE/LES es sobre terceras personas su uso general y reemplaza a USTED, USTEDES por las mismas razones que te dí arriba.
> Ustes su majestad la reina, usted su majestad el rey.
> 
> Ivy29


----------



## Jellby

Ivy29 said:


> *Leísmo de cortesía*
> 
> *De Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre*
> 
> Se define como *leísmo de cortesía* al uso de _le_, _les_ en vez de las formas _lo_, _la_, _los_, _las_ para la segunda persona de cortesía del singular (usted), o segunda persona de cortesía en plural, segunda persona del plural (ustedes), ejemplo: _¿En qué puedo atenderle, señor?_. Se puede llegar a considerar un mecanismo intrínseco de la lengua para evitar confusiones entre la segunda y la tercera persona en frases como. _Le acompaño (a usted) a sitio donde va a esperarla (a ella)_.



Bien, eso es exactamente lo que yo he dicho, pero el DPD me merece más respeto que la Wikipedia.



> Esto es mi punto, USTED no es sexista y además no MACHISTA. Además LE/LES es sobre terceras personas su uso general y reemplaza a USTED, USTEDES por las mismas razones que te dí arriba.
> Ustes su majestad la reina, usted su majestad el rey.



"Esto es mi punto" me suena a anglicismo.
"No sexista" y "no machista" es lo mismo (o al menos todo lo no sexista es no machista).

Repito: "le(s)" se puede usar para la segunda persona cuando a alguien se le trata de usted. Da igual que sea rey, reina o pordiosero. No se puede (debe) usar como sustituto de "lo/la" para terceras personas, por muy reyes que sean (o, por lo menos, esto no es lo que se entiendo por "leísmo de cortesía").


----------



## Jellby

Ivy29 said:


> a las señoras es COMPLEMENTO DIRECTO en una IMPERSONAL SE LES PROHIBE ( singular) a las señoras.



Aunque sea impersonal, el complemento directo del verbo "prohibir" es la cosa o acción que se prohíbe, no las personas a las que la prohibición va dirigida.

DPD, "leísmo", 4b:

Los llamados «verbos de influencia» —los que expresan acciones que tienen como objetivo influir en una persona para que realice una determinada acción, como _autorizar_, _ordenar_, _invitar_ (‘animar’), _permitir_, _exhortar_, etc.—, forman parte de la siguiente estructura: «verbo de influencia + complemento de persona + verbo subordinado, en infinitivo o precedido de que, o un nombre de acción». *El complemento de persona es indirecto con los verbos* _permitir_, _*prohibir*_, _proponer_, _impedir_, _mandar_ y _ordenar_. Por el contrario, el complemento de persona es directo con los verbos de influencia que llevan, además, un complemento de régimen, esto es, un complemento precedido de preposición, como _obligar a_, _invitar a_, _convencer de_, _incitar a_, _animar a_, _forzar a_, _autorizar a_, etc.


----------



## Ivy29

Jellby said:


> Aunque sea impersonal, el complemento directo del verbo "prohibir" es la cosa o acción que se prohíbe, no las personas a las que la prohibición va dirigida.
> 
> DPD, "leísmo", 4b:
> 
> Los llamados «verbos de influencia» —los que expresan acciones que tienen como objetivo influir en una persona para que realice una determinada acción, como _autorizar_, _ordenar_, _invitar_ (‘animar’), _permitir_, _exhortar_, etc.—, forman parte de la siguiente estructura: «verbo de influencia + complemento de persona + verbo subordinado, en infinitivo o precedido de que, o un nombre de acción». *El complemento de persona es indirecto con los verbos* _permitir_, _*prohibir*_, _proponer_, _impedir_, _mandar_ y _ordenar_. Por el contrario, el complemento de persona es directo con los verbos de influencia que llevan, además, un complemento de régimen, esto es, un complemento precedido de preposición, como _obligar a_, _invitar a_, _convencer de_, _incitar a_, _animar a_, _forzar a_, _autorizar a_, etc.


 
Lo siento en las IMPERSONALES el complemento es a las señoras
SE LES PROHIBE a las señoras  ( complemento directo  sin lugar a dudas) esta es una construcción IMPERSONAL y no puedes usar el uso corriente y olvidar el CARÁCTER IMPERSONAL del ejemplo te puedes leer a Manuel Seco sobre las IMPERSONALES, Una cosa es IMPERSONAl y otra muy distinta usar Prohibir como =te prohibo que juegues a la pelota aquí. ElLos te PROHIBEN que juegues a la pelota aquí.
No confundir como dices tu merinas con no sé qué.
Ivy29


----------



## Jellby

Ivy29 said:


> No confundir como dices tu merinas con no sé qué.



Con churras, son dos razas de oveja.


----------



## Ivy29

Jellby said:


> Bien, eso es exactamente lo que yo he dicho, pero el DPD me merece más respeto que la Wikipedia.
> 
> 
> 
> "Esto es mi punto" me suena a anglicismo.
> "No sexista" y "no machista" es lo mismo (o al menos todo lo no sexista es no machista).
> 
> Repito: "le(s)" se puede usar para la segunda persona cuando a alguien se le trata de usted. Da igual que sea rey, reina o pordiosero. No se puede (debe) usar como sustituto de "lo/la" para terceras personas, por muy reyes que sean (o, por lo menos, esto no es lo que se entiendo por "leísmo de cortesía").


 
<<La RAE, no sólo acepta, sino que recomienda este leísmo y ya no sólo en el caso de personas masculinas como sucede en la tercera persona, lo acepta también con *interlocutores femeninos*, especialmente en fórmulas fijas de saludo o despedida del tipo _Le saluda atentamente_ y...>>>>

Ivy29


----------



## heidita

Ivy29 said:


> <<<<
> *No se puede hablar de leísmo cuando una oración impersonal transitiva con se emplea le(s) para referirse a su objeto directo. *
> *«Esta es la solución que exigían originariamente estas oraciones, con independencia del género del objeto. Aunque las posibilidades de pronominalización del objeto son mayores si este es animado, también es posible, aunque muchísimo menos frecuente, si es inanimado:*
> *A Juan se le apreció desde el momento que ...*
> *A mis sobrinas se les conoce sólo cuando se las trata.*
> *Las rosas son muy delicadas. Sólo florecen si se les riega bastante.*>>>
> 
> Ivy29


 


Ivy29 said:


> Lo siento en las IMPERSONALES el complemento es a las señoras
> SE LES PROHIBE a las señoras ( complemento directo sin lugar a dudas) esta es una construcción IMPERSONAL y no puedes usar el uso corriente y olvidar el CARÁCTER IMPERSONAL del ejemplo te puedes leer a Manuel Seco sobre las IMPERSONALES, Una cosa es IMPERSONAl y otra muy distinta usar Prohibir como =te prohibo que juegues a la pelota aquí. ElLos te PROHIBEN que juegues a la pelota aquí.
> No confundir como dices tu merinas con no sé qué.
> Ivy29


 
Es evidente que no te ha quedado nada claro que en este foro no se permiten *los gritos.* 


Ivy29 said:


> <<La RAE, no sólo acepta, sino que recomienda este leísmo y ya no sólo en el caso de personas masculinas como sucede en la tercera persona, lo acepta también con *interlocutores femeninos*, especialmente en fórmulas fijas de saludo o despedida del tipo _Le saluda atentamente_ y...>>>>
> 
> Ivy29


 
Esta aseveración es falsa. Dicen que no se debe criticar, de ahí a recomendarla hay un trecho. Como siempre, a Jellby le sobra la razón.



> Aunque el «leísmo de cortesía» no está tan generalizado cuando el interlocutor es femenino, debe considerarse aceptable, especialmente en fórmulas fijas de saludo o despedida del tipo _Le saluda atentamente _y similares.


----------



## SpiceMan

Ivy29 said:


> SE LES PROHIBE a las señoras  ( complemento directo  sin lugar a dudas)


Es complemento indirecto. El complemento directo es lo que se prohibe.

"Se les prohibe a los señores pasajeros ingresar con animales a la estación."


----------



## heidita

Ivy29 said:


> SE LES PROHIBE a las señoras ( complemento directo sin lugar a dudas) esta es una construcción IMPERSONAL y no puedes usar el uso corriente y olvidar el CARÁCTER IMPERSONAL del ejemplo te puedes leer a Manuel Seco sobre las IMPERSONALES, Una cosa es IMPERSONAl y otra muy distinta usar Prohibir como =te prohibo que juegues a la pelota aquí. ElLos te PROHIBEN que juegues a la pelota aquí.
> No confundir como dices tu merinas con no sé qué.
> Ivy29


 
Estoy de acuerdo con Spice man y te recuerdo la firma que acabo de ver en Maruja14, sabia forera y gran amiga de este foro.

*Todos los hombres que no tienen nada importante que decir, hablan a GRITOS. Jardiel Poncela.
*


----------

